# Blockade halts VIA Rail Montréal/Otttawa-Toronto



## jamesontheroad (Jun 29, 2007)

Press release from http://www.viarail.ca/cgi-bin/AffichageWeb...;pk_webcomm=908

For background on the blockades and disputes (and to see why you probably won't have any luck finding alternative routes via road transport on the 401 highway) see:

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2007/06/28/...aboriginal.html



> For immediate distribution - Thursday, June 28, 2007
> Blockade at Marysville, Ontario Affects VIA Trains Enroute to Toronto from Ottawa and Montréal
> 
> Updated: June 28th at 11h30 PM
> ...


----------

